
Performance comparison of Go, C++, and Java for biological sequencing tool - igouy
https://doi.org/10.1101/558056
======
igouy
See reddit discussion

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/avsfc6/perform...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/avsfc6/performance_comparison_of_go_c_and_java_for/ehhrwrz/)

